# Online charges??? How much??



## Sooraj_digit (May 4, 2009)

I have selected Dell’s Studio 15 with Radeon HD 4570 256mb which is priced at app 45K on net. Can sum1 tell me the amount of taxes and the delivery charges that Dell is charging.


  What is the price running at Mumbai for Studio 15 wid 256mb Radeon 4570? I wud be coming Mumbai for the vacations and even planning for buying the laptop over thr.


Thnx in advance!!


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2009)

If u've configured the Laptop online. Then, how did u miss the final part of Price.
It consists of all with Tax (depending upon location/state/city)+Octroi (if applicable)

Visit again.


----------



## Sooraj_digit (May 4, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> If u've configured the Laptop online. Then, how did u miss the final part of Price.
> It consists of all with Tax (depending upon location/state/city)+Octroi (if applicable)
> 
> Visit again.



   Ya i did configure it online. After calculating the taxes(12% for my state) +delivery charges(Rs. 900) i was summed up to appx. Rs. 52000 for  the net price of Rs 45500 which is a huge difference..... But then i read one of the forums on digit that he had a base price of Rs 48k after configuring and buying it online and finally he got it for only Rs 50k...this started my confusion between price differences...Please suggest me!!


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2009)

Sooraj_digit said:


> Ya i did configure it online. After calculating the taxes(12% for my state) +delivery charges(Rs. 900) i was summed up to appx. Rs. 52000 for  the net price of Rs 45500 which is a huge difference..... But then i read one of the forums on digit that he had a base price of Rs 48k after configuring and buying it online and finally he got it for only Rs 50k...this started my confusion between price differences...Please suggest me!!


No he was right and me too.
Different states charges different for these goods. Then Octroi.

Lets wait for others to post their opinion.
U can try Croma or Reliance Digital type of shops too.


----------



## Sooraj_digit (May 4, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> No he was right and me too.
> Different states charges different for these goods. Then Octroi.
> 
> Lets wait for others to post their opinion.
> U can try Croma or Reliance Digital type of shops too.



Anyways, the min. tax should be 4% then my total sum is comin up to Rs. 48000 (no octroi) which has more difference as compared to what i read it on the forum??      And 'bout other options... I have decided up for the Studio 15 as final... What 'bout the prices in Mumbai???      I'm waiting 4 replies..... Please suggest....


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (May 8, 2009)

i was in the same situation as u  were in .. i live in mumbai which is the highest tax and octroi ... then i was suggested my one of the user to buy it in a address of a frd or relative which has less tax and octori ... so my bst frd lived a rural area called dhanu where i got tax benefit and no octrio also ... and just keep the billing address which has  less tax ... repair can be done any where so don't worry ... my of my frd have kept billing address in different state and then went got the laptop to save buks


----------



## Sooraj_digit (May 9, 2009)

hackers2005.3721 said:


> i was in the same situation as u  were in .. i live in mumbai which is the highest tax and octroi ... then i was suggested my one of the user to buy it in a address of a frd or relative which has less tax and octori ... so my bst frd lived a rural area called dhanu where i got tax benefit and no octrio also ... and just keep the billing address which has  less tax ... repair can be done any where so don't worry ... my of my frd have kept billing address in different state and then went got the laptop to save buks




WOW!!! An awesome reply frnd.

Can u say me which state has low tax rate. I shall be going Gujrat next week Surat. Are taxes low in Gujarat???

So for the final price at delivery, is it that base price + state taxes + Rs900(Delivery chrg.)... Cuz i have heard it isn't, sometimes they charge some thing which was not mentioned at any time...


----------

